# OMG i am shaking!!! tell me this is real!! UPDATE p6 with pic xxx



## tootsy1987

(edit:- can i just ask if anyone is on my facebook not to say anything please as we are going to wait to tell people, thanks! :) )

Well! i really thought i was out this month as had no symptoms at all and got af cramps! honest i was sooo convinced i was out, then something made me test 1.30am thismorn, got really faint postives on ic then tried again, same again! tried 6.30 this morn and was fainter but there was a line!

(3 tests 1st 2 from 1.30am last is 6.30am)


The i remembered i had 2 digi conseptors upstairs so at 12.30pm today i went and peed on it.............

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!!

Look at pic!!!


Only thing is im really concerned is cause i got no sore boobs or symptoms! im 11dpo, only thing i have is AF cramps that come and go. is this normal or bad?

Thanks Guys i just cant believe it and scared for my tinytoots :(

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! I am so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## tootsy1987

can anyone tell me if its normal to have no symptoms? al be 4 weeks tommorrow thanks guys!! xxxxx


----------



## tootsy1987

bump??


----------



## pixiepower

Hi hon, a very big congratulations!!!! in answer to your question, yes it is totally normal and with my last one i wouldnt have even known i was pregnant unless the test told me. i worried just like you, then at 7 weeks, bam!! exhausted, funny smells, dizzy, you name it lol. so give yourself some time for the hormones to build more and i bet the symptoms will start flooding on. only problem then is you think why was i moaning so bad before, this is horrible lmao. 
seriously just enjoy not feeling it for now, they will hit soon enough xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

everyone is diffrent some have all symptoms some dont have anything.. only time will tell you could wake up tomorrow with your head down the loo or wake up fine.. just take it each day at a time
xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Some people have no symptons at this stage try not to worry i felt as if af was coming until i was about 8 wks xxxx


----------



## tootsy1987

Thanks girls!! i have an appt at the doctors thisafternoon, do u think its too early to see them as im 11dpo? xxxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i dont think ist early in your eyes but the dr may say summat about the fact u havent missed your period yet.. mine was a bit annoyed with one of my pregnancys when i went in b4 my period was even due.. i made it a thing that i didnt go before 5 weeks


----------



## tootsy1987

they asked me to go in when i get positive as i had 2 instances where i got positive results and waited then lost the bubba before i went in. Also to get positive on a digi conceptor then i must have enough hormones yeah? xxxx


----------



## tootsy1987

can i just say... shows how cac them ic's are to have very faint pos but good positive on a digi with higher concentration level :D xxxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

if they said go in then go in hun.. they may wanna do bloods and check for you. :)


----------



## nataliecn

Congrats hun!
And yep - everyone is completely different. Some people have symptoms from the very start, some don't really have any, and others come at different times.
Be grateful at this point you don't have some of the symptoms, take it while you can because a few weeks from now, you may start getting some!


----------



## Anababe

Congratulations hun!! :happydance::happydance:

Im 5 weeks 2 days now and i still have hardly any symptoms at all. If i hadnt done a test i wouldnt think i was pregnant right now. Im sure there is plenty time for them to come so enjoy feeling normal while it lasts hehe

Good Luck, have a happy and healthy pregnancy! 

xx


----------



## sparkswillfly

Congratulations! x


----------



## Anna1982

tootsy1987 said:


> can anyone tell me if its normal to have no symptoms? al be 4 weeks tommorrow thanks guys!! xxxxx

I had none at all in the early stages with morgan, infact I even got a neg test the week before my bfp lol, only decided to test again as I had one left


----------



## 3 girlies

tootsy you have really made my day. soooooo excited for you xxxx


----------



## tootsy1987

Awww thanks everyone!!! im soooo excited but soo scared at the same time! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi, I didn't have any symptoms with my first pregnancy either, I'd done 2 home preg test a week and a half apart, both of which came back neg.

I was still positive my AF would come as I was having cramps I didn't actually find out I was preggas til 8-9 weeks and at week 10 the tiredness kicked in, and my boobs got really painful!

It didn't feel real until I'd finally had my first scan!

I wish you the very best of luck and hope you enjoy every minute of it!!!


----------



## Jessa

Congrats! Everyone is different and won't show symptoms right away. Hoping this is a sticky one for you!


----------



## hopefulfor09

Congrats!


----------



## alloyd519

Congrats hun!!! :)


----------



## massacubano

yay omg looks :bfp: on that digital to me... hope you have a sticky bean :yipee:


----------



## alice&bump

congrats, hope its a sticky one xx


----------



## hekate

congrats!


----------



## dawny690

Babe you already know how thrilled I am for you sorry I havent been online to post here too, but have text ya so hope im slightly forgiven?? :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :headspin: I have my fingers crossed this is a sticky bubba for you gorgeous lady :lol: MWAHHHHHH xx


----------



## Kota

big congratulations!!


----------



## Dragonfly

hey congrads! and if your only 1-2weeks like test says there is time yet for symptoms , mine started at 5 weeks preg.


----------



## emie

:wohoo::bfp:


----------



## nineena

Congratulations hun, hope you have a very happy and healthy 9 months :) xx Hope this is a sticky one for u!!!!


----------



## sam's mum

Congratulations!!! :wohoo:

I had no symptoms at all until about 6 weeks, don't worry! x


----------



## samantha_sarah

Congratulations hun :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## willow77

Big congrats to you and OH!!


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance: congrats


----------



## MrsJD

FANTASTIC NEW HUN!!!!!!

:hug:

XXXXX


----------



## mummymadness

Ooooo congrats Tootsy , i remember commenting on yoru last thread and was so sad for you .
This is great news , Lots of sticky dust your way . xxxxxxxxxxxxx .


----------



## moomoo

Whoop! congrat honey :D (even if i am a wee bit jealous lol!) Wishing you all the sticky in the world xxx


----------



## Barneyboo

:happydance::bfp::happydance:Congrats x x x


----------



## want2bamom

Hey Hunny!!! This morning when you texted was the best wake up call in a long time..Haha..I didn't realize what you wrote exactly untill i really woke up and looked at my phone!!! Iam so happy for you!! Lots and lots of sticky dust for you!!! If you need anything don't hesitate to call!!! I'm so happy!!! xoxo..Love ya hunny!!!


----------



## overcomer79

congrats...it is normal to have af cramps and i didn't get sore boobs until 6wks (after my :bfp:)


----------



## Stephie 25

aww hun, i've only just seen this. i'm soooo pleased for you.

Congratulations


----------



## christinalg

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: CONGRATS :)


----------



## nailartmom

Congratulations!! :bfp: I'm so happy for you! Sending lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust: your way!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats xx


----------



## Frippledip

Huge congrats my dear!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Laura--x

Congrats !!


----------



## baby.love

Congrats hun xxx


----------



## tootsy1987

awww you girls all made me have the biggest smile!!! thanks for all your lovely comments!! i done another ic thismorning and there it was, a lovely beaming dark(er) line smiling back at me! wooooo hooo im over the moon, really hoping this is a sticky bean!!! Just need all my girls to follow me! Moo Moo, Dawny and Desiree!! come on girls, this month is your month too!! love ya's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Oh just to add i saw the doctor, got to drop a wee sample in on monday so they can confirm it, she said they like you to be very pregnant before they take a sample but she has wrote off to say she wants me to have an early scan at about 6 / 7 weeks just with my previous history! im sooo scared but trying to have faith that this little bean wants to meet mummy and daddy as much as we want to me it! :D xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NewYearNewMe

congratulations hun - really pleased for you - stick baby bean stick :dust:


----------



## tootsy1987

This was the positive i got with only a dribble of wee (sorry!lol) at 11.30am thismorning :happydance::happydance::cloud9:

xxxxx


----------



## baby.love

Lovely and strong hun :happydance: Now come over to 1st Tri and make yourself comfy :D


----------



## tootsy1987

Yay!! hehe thanks i will be knocking on your door any second :D:D eee how exciting!!! xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

congrats again, wow the lines dark. i'm so excited for you. :happydance:


----------



## dizzynic

Congratulations x


----------



## kass244

congrats on your :bfp:yes those af cramps are so normal .when i was preg i had them for 12 weeks and my dr told me thts all normal its coz ur uterus is stretching and changing for the baby.so its all good


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats :) Lovely dark lines xx


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats! :yipee:


----------



## lou1979

woohoooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!

Congrats xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tootsy1987

Couldnt resist showing you girls this... held off until thismorning to do it and ive moved up a bracket yay!!!! still getting the uncomftable cramps but had them a few days, again just praying our bubba is snuggled up tight xxxxx



:happydance::happydance::happydance::baby:


----------



## baby.love

Thats great hun, your hcg levels are heading the right way.. I had loads of cramps at 1st its all perfectly normal and just bubba getting comfy :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

tootsy1987 said:


> Couldnt resist showing you girls this... held off until thismorning to do it and ive moved up a bracket yay!!!! still getting the uncomftable cramps but had them a few days, again just praying our bubba is snuggled up tight xxxxx
> 
> View attachment 13692
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::baby:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Well done huni xx


----------



## sweetandsour

Congratulations!!!! Enjoy first tri!!! :)


----------



## princess_bump

:happydance: congratulations x


----------



## princessttc

CONGRATS:happydance:


----------



## bethyb

congrats hun hoping this one is sticky for you! xxxxxxx


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------

